# My 8520 iGuage DRO installation



## Rootpass (May 27, 2017)

Here are some pictures of my iGuage DRO installation. Thank you to Terrywerm for your post about installing them. It was a big help and an even bigger inspiration! The only thing that was consistently aggravating, was the super small, cheap and what I can only guess, metric Phillips head screws. Neither a #1 or #0 seemed to fit.


----------



## Rootpass (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Rootpass (May 27, 2017)




----------



## tweinke (May 27, 2017)

Looking good. I am also installing igaging scales on my PM-727m mill as money allows and when complete will be using a Touch dro board and tablet for the readout. I will not even say its the most accurate DRO system out there but for the tolerances that are normal in my situation and backed up by the dials it will work out nice and not have to remember crank turns is a bonus.


----------



## Surprman (May 28, 2017)

Nice work.  I put a section of angled aluminum over the y -axis scale (mine is mounted in the back).  
It keeps chips and especially cutting oils off.  I second the use of the TouchDRO on a tablet- it is great.   

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-on-new-grizzly-g0619.22780/

Sure, not as accurate a a full-fledged glass scale DRO, but the whole thing only costs a few hundred dollars and is more than good enough for the majority of the work I do (if I need something more accurate I can always switch back to the handwheel scales or better-yet, get out a dial or test dial indicator.

Rick


----------



## Rootpass (May 28, 2017)

Thanks tweinke. Some guards and cable management are next.
Yes they seem pretty accurate. For my pipewelder brain anyway. If I had seen the Ditron DROs I think I would have gone that way.


----------

